

Fighting Bulk Search Warrants In Court - ssclafani
http://newsroom.fb.com/news/2014/06/fighting-bulk-search-warrants-in-court/

======
soup10
Boring pr that ignores the elephant in the room, NSA and other intelligence
agencies undoubtably have super user access. They probably even have agents
that work at Facebook to ensure they don't lose that access.

~~~
forgottenpass
Even though we know that national intelligence agencies are coordinating with,
at least, national LEAs, the smaller fights are important too. Fighting the
encroachment is important at all levels, even when the starting position is
bad to begin with.

~~~
soup10
I agree, but this press release misleads the public into thinking their data
at Facebook is more secure and private than it really is.

------
pravda
For the curious, this is related to the LIRR (Long Island Rail Road)
disability benefits fraud.

[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/07/02/lirr-fraud-
scandal-...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/07/02/lirr-fraud-scandal-
retirees-disability-benefits_n_3534620.html)

------
EGreg
If people hosted their own data, indtead of a centralized service, it would be
harder to get everyone's data secretly.

[http://magarshak.com/blog/?p=169](http://magarshak.com/blog/?p=169)

